# Serious question about melastomes



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe Antone, Bonnie, Devin or Aspidites can jump in on this one:

I have been trying to grow old world melastomes, specifically _Medinilla sedifolia_ and _Pachycentria glauca_. I grow them mounted on tree fern with a little NZ sphagnum, in a covered vivarium. Always the same pattern: they grow very well for 1-2 years, then defoliate and die (I have heard others say they had the same experience with the Medinilla). This is especially frustrating because they really do grow into handsome specimens.

From what I understand, these plants are epiphytes that grow in tree forks. So here are my hypotheses (these are hypotheses, not definitive statements):

1) Their root systems eventually outgrow their mount;

or

2) They do not uptake water well in hot weather;

or

3) They need a day/night temp fluctuation for long-term success.

Anybody have any definitive answers on this?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

While certainly not an expert, I'll take the plug, Groundhog  Of those 2 I only grow Pachycentria glauca. I grow a few other Melastomes: Arthrostema ciliatus, A. parvifolium, and Sonerila margaritacea. Of those, only the Sonerila have acted as your describing, in my limited experience. I was growing P. glauca mounted on cork where it did amazing for the year it was like that. In bright light, it's leaves turned a beautiful shade of red (11000 lumen LED tubes, dual 4' T8 size). Now, I have it mounted in a high corner, on a cork mosaic style viv, upper 70's to lower 80's (it regularly saw upper 90's and occasional 100's with a very small drop in night temps when mounted). It lost all of it's foliage within days. 3-4 months later it began putting out copious new growth (4 growth points from where the dying stem entered the sphagnum) but, the new growth was green. I have since changed the lighting to my trusty LEDs but have determined it was too close to the vivs so I recently raised them. It is doing quite well. Maybe semi-deciduous in drought? I know my Sonerila and, limited to early stages of establishing, my Arthrostemma, respond terribly to any dry period. I have a self proclaimed (plant killer) who has grown a specimen sized A. parvifolia with impunity for several months from a small clipping I gave him. I've have embarrassingly limited success propagating from any of the ones I currently keep.

Hot weather, even without a considerable nighttime drop does not seem a factor for me. Neither outdoors in 10b or indoors, in lowland Ranitomeya/Pumilio conditions

intolerance to fluctuations in moisture favoring either extreme seem to be my biggest reason for death/decline

Standard ABG with an added part of standard orchid mix (really just another part of bark and charcoal plus course pearlite) is my outdoor and houseplant substrate. What most froggers seem call ABG mix is actually ABG's "Nepenthes Mix", and is my vivarium standard.

Edit: There may be something to your confined root structure hypothesis. AEB mine and other growers I know seeing a decline followed by an extended (dead appearing period) with a "one day it just took off" at the end. Maybe they are similar to Philos, who are Epiphytes that require aerial roots to mature? The correct term is escaping me. Secondary Epiphytes, maybe?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The correct term to describe my Philo comparison is actually not correct. Philo are secondary epiphytes but begin life as terrestrial vines. Possibly, some Melastomes are primary hemiepiphytes. Seed stage begins as an epiphyte but, then sends down aerial roots to mature, living in effect, as an aerial terrestrial.

Josh Heath, Adam Black, and Enid (sorry, don't know her first name) always have some amazing Melastomes and, should also be mentioned well before me.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I get that declining behavior a lot from Sonerila margaritacea which is mostly a weedy annual but can be chopped down and regrown to make it grow better. 

Medinilla and Pachycentria prefer good airflow and are better suited for greenhouses than terrariums. In any case I grow them in large plastic mesh pots of 1/3s sphag/perlite/charcoal and keep it always moist. I think people underestimate the fertilization needs of melastomes. Mine are misted with Maxsea every week or so and root fed with diluted Jack's African Violet fert every few waterings. In many ways they are similar to tropical ericaceae in their needs. To make you feel better, Medinilla sedifolia is the hardest available Medinilla sp to maintain long term and has a habit of crashing every few years. It's native altitude of about 3000 feet means air circ and temps most likely are a factor.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you Josh, I learned something! So:

1) Good airflow;
2) Feeding:
3) Don't feel like a moron for being able to maintain the Medinilla for only a couple of years at a clip.

And you and Aspidites both point out the need for consistent moisture. 




JoshH said:


> I get that declining behavior a lot from Sonerila margaritacea which is mostly a weedy annual but can be chopped down and regrown to make it grow better.
> 
> Medinilla and Pachycentria prefer good airflow and are better suited for greenhouses than terrariums. In any case I grow them in large plastic mesh pots of 1/3s sphag/perlite/charcoal and keep it always moist. I think people underestimate the fertilization needs of melastomes. Mine are misted with Maxsea every week or so and root fed with diluted Jack's African Violet fert every few waterings. In many ways they are similar to tropical ericaceae in their needs. To make you feel better, Medinilla sedifolia is the hardest available Medinilla sp to maintain long term and has a habit of crashing every few years. It's native altitude of about 3000 feet means air circ and temps most likely are a factor.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I had a massive 8" basket of Medinilla sedifolia (3ft long vines) for a few years and those of us that have had the pleasure of visiting the back private greenhouses at ABG have seen their massive, very old baskets of Medinilla sedifolia. I don't think I ever experienced any random die back. My biggest trouble these days is just getting the damn thing to actually propagate. I get about 30% cutting survival rate lately whereas before (at Spring Valley Tropicals), I never lost a cutting. I can't honestly figure it out. Maybe it has something to do with water quality b/c thats the only major difference (Eustis water is much nicer than the sulfur smelling junk we have here at Tropiflora). I think there is something to the air flow comments though, it probably would prefer to be in a well draining mix but never allowed to dry out. Kinda tricky to do but not impossible. Its actually how I grow my Dahlbergaria section Columnea.

I have never experienced any major issues with Pachycentria glauca. Whether it be in a terrarium or in the greenhouse, mounted, potted, cuttings, seed... Nothing. That has to be the easiest damn species of Melastomataceae to grow. It is a little slow in my experience but not fussy. Maybe it likes our crap water. Ha!


----------

